# SSDI and Uber



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Since Uber sends a 1099 to the IRS is a person on Social Security Disability obligated to file taxes even though the net income is $0 for Uber?

Is the income reported to SSDI what is on the 1099?

Is driving for Uber considered Substantially Gainfully Employed and does it show a person is employable and not disabled. I would think since hours and times are set by the disabled person would still make them not employable.

A person in the employ of another is not in control of when they can sit or stand nor when the can't show up for work. Thus, not able to be Substantially Gainfully Employed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lvflyer2 said:


> Since Uber sends a 1099 to the IRS is a person on Social Security Disability obligated to file taxes even though the net income is $0 for Uber?
> 
> Is the income reported to SSDI what is on the 1099?
> 
> ...


You may get a tax write off out of Uber on your SSDI taxes.


----------



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

SSDI is not taxed and only half of SSDI income is considered in addition to "other taxable income" in order to determine if taxable or not. Since the only taxable income from Uber is gross - fees- deductions then I read that to mean net Uber earnings are considered.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

lvflyer2 said:


> Since Uber sends a 1099 to the IRS is a person on Social Security Disability obligated to file taxes even though the net income is $0 for Uber?
> Is the income reported to SSDI what is on the 1099?


Of course you need to file. The 1099 sent to the IRS has the gross amount of what you generated with Raiser LLC for the year. Included in the gross is Uber's fees and charges. Make sure you deduct those. You want to show a net income as close to zero as possible. If you don't file then the IRS will consider the gross as your adjusted income and you'll most likely lose benefits.


----------

